

How can I block Google's spammy servers? - jebblue

For several months I occasionally get spam and use sites to parse the email to find that the server is owned by Google.<p>If you use either of these sites, you will see the  IP of the latest spammer to hit me is owned by Google:<p>IP to check: 209.85.192.172 (gleaned from sites like SpamCop for one, I&#x27;ve used two to verify the parsing for the above address)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tcpiputils.com&#x2F;browse&#x2F;ip-address
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;multirbl.valli.org&#x2F;lookup&#x2F;209.85.192.172.html
======
jebblue
Am I the only one getting spammed from IPs in the 209.* range owned by Google?
If I CIDR block them then I run the risk of blocking legitimate Gmail users
I'd imagine, right?

~~~
jebblue
Here's more proof, 3.5% of the server's traffic is SPAM according to this
site:

[http://www.reputationauthority.org/lookup.php?ip=209.85.192....](http://www.reputationauthority.org/lookup.php?ip=209.85.192.172)

